
A firsthand look inside Travis Kalanick's new CloudKitchens - thenewb
http://hngry.tv
======
cityzen
I wonder if this idea was conceived at the Jam Pad™?

------
kubeans
I like the receipt UI.

------
realwisam
Dope vid!

